# HP Envy 6000 printer and scanner (via USB or IP)



## fluca1978 (Nov 9, 2021)

I know there are proprietary Linux drivers and software for the HP Envy Pro 6000 multifunctional prnter and scanner. I did not have any luck in macking the drivers working for Linux, and I was thinking if anyone has successfully used such a printer with FreeBSD.


----------



## sko (Nov 9, 2021)

Usually HP printers (and several others) will work with the generic HP drivers (DeskJet or LaserJet). Haven't touched a HP printer for quite a while, so no idea if they still support this great backwards-compatibility.
If that printer understands postscript you can also directly pipe postscript data to it (i.e. use a generic PS driver with cups); many even accept pdf files - so basically you can use nc(1) to print on those printers over a network.

The scanner might be able to work with the graphics/sane-backend. Maybe have a look at their compatibility list.

If this is a dumb device ("designed for windows") where even the most basic functionalities are offloaded to a software package you're out of luck - those will never work with anything but the software package from the vendor and will stop working as soon as the vendor decides to drop support.


----------



## covacat (Nov 9, 2021)

if it supports airprint it should work via cups


----------



## Geezer (Nov 9, 2021)

print/hplip

graphics/sane-airscan


----------

